# Oahu in April?



## siki (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello,

Thinking of going to Oahu mid-April.  Never been to Hawaii before.  What are the crowds like this time of year?  What's the weather like?

Thanks!

Michelle


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 10, 2007)

Hawaii weather is warm year round, with only about 7 degrees difference in Avg. temp. - but they get more rain during the winter.  April might be the end of the rainy season, but probably not a big deal.  Since Easter is in March this year, April should be fairly quiet.  Hawaii is the busiest when kids are out of school - summer and holidays.  Here is a graph showing monthly average temps and rainfall.

This recent thread will probably interest you - Hawaii Dry months April - Oct.?


----------

